# Forums ή Fora



## Tsigonias (Feb 9, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η λέξη έχει πληθυντικό και ποιός μπορεί να είναι αυτός. Κατά τα λατινικά έχει... σε αναλογία με τις λέξεις maximum>maxima, optimum>optima, minimum>minima αλλά τι κανόνα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην περίπτωση αυτή; Και πως μεταφράζεται η λέξη στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## argyro (Feb 9, 2009)

Στη σχολή που πήγαινα πάντως (πολιτικές επιστήμες), στο διεθνές δίκαιο και τα ανάλογα μαθήματα τα έλεγαν πάντα fora στα ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω, όμως, αν ισχύει και το άλλο...


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 9, 2009)

Σκέψου όμως ότι βρισκόμαστε κάπου που αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως Lexilogia Forums...


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Επίτρεψέ μου, για να σπρώξω τη συζήτηση, να αντιγράψω από ένα άλλο φόρουμ:

1. Όλα τα λεξικά που ξέρω λένε ότι το «φόρουμ» είναι άκλιτο και μόνο το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη κάνει μια μικρή παραχώρηση: «ακλ. (συχνά πληθ. φόρα)». Από τις λίγες φορές που το λεξικό αυτό περιγράφει και δεν προτείνει τι πρέπει να λέμε.

2. Ο κανόνας λέει ότι οι αγγλικές και όσες άλλες λέξεις από ξένες γλώσσες είναι απροσάρμοστες στην ελληνική, ή που δεν έχουν ακόμα προσαρμοστεί, μένουν αμετάβλητες.
Είναι λάθος να προσθέτουμε ένα τελικό –ς στον πληθυντικό των λέξεων από την αγγλική και να λέμε «οι σταρς», «τα φιλμς», «τα κομπιούτερς». Έχετε ακούσει κανέναν να λέει «πόσα γκολς»;
Ακόμα και λέξεις που θα μπορούσαν να ενταχθούν στο κλιτικό σύστημα της γλώσσας μας μένουν συχνά αναλλοίωτες στον πληθυντικό, π.χ. τα μαγιό, τα καγκουρό.
Άλλες απ’ αυτές βρίσκονται σε μια ενδιάμεση φάση, π.χ. τα βίντεο ή τα βίντεα, τα παλτά (συνήθως) αλλά και τα παλτό.
Αλλά να μην επεκταθώ σ’ αυτά. Το φόρουμ δεν έχει κατάληξη που να μας βάζει σε πειρασμούς. Κανένας άλλωστε δεν θα έλεγε «των φόρων» («των φόρα» λένε κάποιοι) όπως λέμε «των παλτών».

3. Στα αγγλικά η λέξη forum έχει δύο πληθυντικούς, forums και fora, αλλά μια αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ δείχνει ότι τα «Internet forums» είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερα από τα «Internet fora».
Βεβαίως, όταν λέμε «τα φόρα» χρησιμοποιούμε τον πληθυντικό της λατινικής λέξης και είναι η επικρατέστερη επιλογή στη φράση «στα διεθνή φόρα». Αλλά το σωστό είναι «στα διεθνή φόρουμ».
Τι κάνουμε με τις άλλες λέξεις σε –ουμ από τη λατινική;
Λέμε «τα άλμπουμ» και «τα μέντιουμ» (τα «μίντια» είναι κατευθείαν μεταφορά από το αγγλικό media).
Το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνουμε και με άλλες λατινόφερτες λέξεις: τα ακουάριουμ, τα σολάριουμ και τα πόντιουμ, αλλά και τα κάμπους και τα μπόνους.
Κάποιες που λήγουν σε –ο έχουν ενταχθεί στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα: το κοντσέρτο, τα κοντσέρτα, όπως τα μαντολίνα ή τα κλαρινέτα.


#
Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω, επιχείρημα προς επιχείρημα:
1. Συμβουλευόμαστε ελληνικό λεξικό για αγγλική γλώσσα;
2. Τι σημαίνει "προσαρμοσμένη στην ελληνική γλώσσα λέξη";
3. Αυτό μάλιστα, επειδή δηλαδή τα forums είναι περισσότερα από τα fora είναι λάθος το "fora";
#


1. Επικαλέστηκα τα ελληνικά λεξικά για να ξέρω (και να ξέρουν και οι άλλοι) τι λένε οι καθ’ ύλην αρμόδιοι για μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά. Ελληνικό λεξικό θα χρησιμοποιήσω για να δω και τον πληθυντικό της λέξης «τσίφτης» (και όχι βέβαια τουρκικό ή αλβανικό – δίνω το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, για να δείξω ότι δεν είναι πάντα ευαγγέλιο τα λεξικά: το ένα λεξικό λέει ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από την τουρκική çift = ζευγάρι, και το άλλο ότι είναι από την αλβανική qift = γεράκι).

2. Λέμε για μια ξένη λέξη ότι είναι προσαρμοσμένη στην ελληνική γλώσσα όταν:
(α) στη μορφή που μας ήρθε από την ξένη γλώσσα έχει κατάληξη που μοιάζει με τις καταλήξεις των ελληνικών λέξεων, οπότε την εντάσσουμε στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα και την κλίνουμε όπως κλίνουμε παρόμοιες ελληνικότατες λέξεις, π.χ. το «κοντσέρτο» που ανέφερα, που το κλίνουμε κανονικότατα (του κοντσέρτου, τα κοντσέρτα, των κοντσέρτων) και αδιαφορούμε για το πώς κλίνεται η λέξη στα ιταλικά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα κύρια ονόματα, γι’ αυτό φωνάζουν πολλοί (και συμφωνώ μαζί τους) ότι είναι προτιμότερο να λέμε «της Καλιφόρνιας» και «του Μεξικού» και όχι «της Καλιφόρνια» και «του Μεξικό» (εξαρτάται πάντοτε από το βαθμό εξοικείωσής μας με μια λέξη ή ένα όνομα).
(β) της έχουμε προσθέσει κατάληξη του ελληνικού κλιτικού συστήματος. Για παράδειγμα, δεν έχει σημασία από πού προέρχεται η λέξη «τσίφτης» ή πώς την κλίνουν σ’ εκείνη τη γλώσσα, αφού της προσθέσαμε την κατάληξη –ης και την κλίνουμε όπως κλίνουμε π.χ. τον μανάβη. Για παράδειγμα, εκτός από «το σινεμά», «τα σινεμά», υπάρχει και το λαϊκό «ο σινεμάς», «οι σινεμάδες». Κάποιοι λένε «ο κομπιούτορας», οπότε το κλίνουν («οι κομπιούτορες»). Το «φόρουμ» δεν έχει κατάληξη της ελληνικής γλώσσας, ούτε το έχουμε κάνει «το φορούμι» για να πούμε «τα φορούμια».

3. Τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο μπορούμε συχνά να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ενδεικτικά και πάντοτε με πολλή προσοχή. Δεν δημιουργούν κανόνες. Αν δημιουργούσαν, θα αρκούσε να πω ότι βρίσκω στο Γκουγκλ 458.000 «στα φόρουμ», και μόνο 590 «στα φόρα». Την αναφορά του πληθυντικού του αγγλικού forum την έκανα για την εγκυκλοπαιδική πληροφορία και μόνο – ας μην αγνοούμε ωστόσο ότι πολλοί επιμένουν … αγγλικά και λένε «τα φόρουμς» (!). (Στο Γκουγκλ βρίσκεις δεκαπλάσια «στα φόρουμς» από «στα φόρα».)

Εν κατακλείδι, το «φόρουμ» είναι σαν το «μέντιουμ». Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει και ο αγγλικός πληθυντικός mediums και ο λατινικός media. Στα ελληνικά λέμε «τα μέντιουμ» (και όχι «τα μέντια»). Τα «μίντια» είναι η μεταφορά του λατινικού πληθυντικού από τα αγγλικά με την αγγλική προφορά για να δηλώσουμε αγγλοπρεπέστατα τα ΜΜΕ. Τα «φόρα» τι είδους τέρας είναι;
Συγγνώμη, πήρα φόρα και φλυάρησα…​


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 9, 2009)

Εντάξει, εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για το τι λένε οι πολλοί αλλά τι είναι σωστό. Βέβαια δεν είναι πάντα σίγουρο ότι οι πολλοί σφάλουν (καμμιά φορά είναι σωστοί!!!). Υπάρχει όμως και ο αντίλογος, η λέξη tank>tanks. Νομίζω πρέπει να εστιάσουμε στο από το ποιά γλώσσα προσπαθούμε να εξελληνίσουμε τη λέξη. Αν είναι από την Αγγλική θα έπρεπε να είναι Forums αν από τη Λατινική θα έπρεπε να είναι Fora. Αλλά η λατινική γλώσσα απο ποιόν χρησιμοποιείται στις μέρες μας και άραγε αυτός σε τι Fora μπαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

Σε σχέση με το αγγλικό:

*forum* noun (PL. forums)
1 a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged: we hope these pages act as a forum for debate.
2 chiefly N. Amer. a court or tribunal.
3 (PL. fora)
(in an ancient Roman city) a public square or marketplace used for judicial and other business.
(Από το Oxford Dictionary of English)

Δεν έχω δηλαδή καμιά αμφιβολία για την επιλογή του πληθυντικού forums για τις σελίδες μας.

Για τα ελληνικά, ο κανόνας λέει ότι:
«Άκλιτα [ουσιαστικά] είναι (α) λέξεις ξένης καταγωγής όπως _το ζενίθ, το μάννα, το ναδίρ, το ρεκόρ_.
(Σχολική γραμματική)

Έχουμε εδώ κάποια εξαίρεση;


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 9, 2009)

Εξαιρετικά!!! Νομίζω ότι τελικά η δημοφιλέστερη χρήση της λέξης Forums είναι η καταλληλότερη αλλά και ότι ο λατινογενής πληθυντικός Fora δεν αποτελεί άσχημη επιλογή αφού μάλιστα έχει και εννοιολογική αξία. Τώρα για την Ελληνική μετάφραση του όρου τι λέτε για *υπερκειμενική συνεδρία*;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Η «υπερκειμενική συνεδρία» είναι πολύ καλή απόδοση του _hypertext session_ και δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με τα διαδικτυακά φόρουμ, που είναι χώροι συζήτησης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων, όπως ήταν η ρωμαϊκή αγορά.

Υπάρχουν μεταφράσεις για το forum. Η _ρωμαϊκή αγορά_, σαν την αθηναϊκή (που έμεινε agora στα αγγλικά). Υπάρχει και το _δημόσιο βήμα_ και το _ελεύθερο βήμα_. Υπάρχει η απόπειρα που κάνουν σε κάθε εποχή της ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας να το πουν _(το) φόρο_, πάντα με παταγώδη αποτυχία (ακόμα και στον πληθυντικό δεν άντεξε και το «βγάζω στα φόρα» έγινε «στη φόρα»). Η _θεματική ομάδα_ για το διαδίκτυο. Και βέβαια και _το φόρουμ_. Δεν χρειάζεται να προσπαθήσει κανείς να επιβάλει κάτι διαφορετικό. Θα είναι μάταιο, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι απλώς άστοχο.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 10, 2009)

Tsigonias said:


> Εντάξει, εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για το τι λένε οι πολλοί αλλά τι είναι σωστό. Βέβαια δεν είναι πάντα σίγουρο ότι οι πολλοί σφάλουν (καμμιά φορά είναι σωστοί!!!). Υπάρχει όμως και ο αντίλογος, η λέξη tank>tanks. Νομίζω πρέπει να εστιάσουμε στο από το ποιά γλώσσα προσπαθούμε να εξελληνίσουμε τη λέξη. Αν είναι από την Αγγλική θα έπρεπε να είναι Forums αν από τη Λατινική θα έπρεπε να είναι Fora. Αλλά η λατινική γλώσσα απο ποιόν χρησιμοποιείται στις μέρες μας και άραγε αυτός σε τι Fora μπαίνει;



Ο Γιάννης Χάρης έχει γράψει πάνω στο θέμα αυτό: Τα μπαρ της Νταϊάνας ή τα μπαρς της Νταϊάνα;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2009)

Το έχουμε συζητήσει πάρα πολλές φορές. Τελευταία φορά εδώ. Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω ως σωστό είναι αυτό που έχει αποδεχτεί η γλωσσική κοινότητα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 10, 2009)

Άρα δεχόμαστε και forums και fora και στα Ελληνικά ο πληθυντικός μπορεί να είναι "τα φόρουμ", "τα φόρουμς", αλλά και "τα φόρα", τα οποία αναφέρει και το ΛΝΕΓ. Πάντα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

Μια παρόμοια λέξη είναι το album, η οποία όμως δεν πρόλαβε να χαρεί το λατινικό πληθυντικό της, κι έτσι έχουμε πολλά albums και μόνο μία Alba.





Αντίθετα, το datum έχει τόσο διαδεδομένο λατινικό πληθυντικό που το datums χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε λίγους ειδικούς κλάδους, ενώ είναι συχνότατο και το λάθος "the data is".


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 10, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Αντίθετα, το datum έχει τόσο διαδεδομένο λατινικό πληθυντικό που το datums χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε λίγους ειδικούς κλάδους, ενώ είναι συχνότατο και το λάθος "the data is".



Ξανά στα ίδια... Από πού κι ως πού είναι λάθος το "the data is"; Το Merriam-Webster's λέει:

usage Data leads a life of its own quite independent of datum, of which it was originally the plural. It occurs in two constructions: as a plural noun (like earnings), taking a plural verb and plural modifiers (as these, many, a few) but not cardinal numbers, and serving as a referent for plural pronouns; and as an abstract mass noun (like information), taking a singular verb and singular modifiers (as this, much, little), and being referred to by a singular pronoun. Both constructions are standard. The plural construction is more common in print, perhaps because the house style of some publishers mandates it.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 10, 2009)

Όντως, ξανά στα ίδια. Όπως λέει και το M-W, το data ήταν αρχικά ο πληθυντικός του datum. Επομένως, την πρώτη φορά που κάποιος έγραψε "the data is", ήταν λάθος. Όταν αυτό είχε πλέον γίνει ευρύτατα διαδεδομένο, η λογική κάποιων γλωσσολόγων είπε ότι κάτι που το λένε τόσοι πρέπει να το δεχτούμε κι αυτό ως σωστό . Κι έτσι, δέχονται το data και ως abstract mass noun. Αν και σέβομαι αυτήν τη λογική, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω μαζί της. Για μένα, αν κάτι είναι λάθος την πρώτη φορά, είναι λάθος και την εκατομμυριοστή. 

Εξάλλου, αν ήταν να δημιουργηθεί με ομαλό τρόπο ένα abstract mass noun, δεν θα είχε τη μορφή του ενικού (datum), όπως και τα smoke, speech, exercise, hair, milk και λοιπά παρόμοια;


----------



## pit (Feb 10, 2009)

Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το σωστό είναι το forum-fora. Από εκεί βγαίνει το γνωστό "όλα στη φόρα=όλα στην αγορά=σε κοινή θέα). Δε θα έπρεπε να το μετατρέψουμε όπως το phenomenon-phenomena;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για μένα, αν κάτι είναι λάθος την πρώτη φορά, είναι λάθος και την εκατομμυριοστή.



Τι ώρα να κανονίσουμε το κάψιμό σου στην πυρά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

pit said:


> Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το σωστό είναι το forum-fora. Από εκεί βγαίνει το γνωστό "όλα στη φόρα=όλα στην αγορά=σε κοινή θέα). Δε θα έπρεπε να το μετατρέψουμε όπως το phenomenon-phenomena;


Υπάρχει το λατινικό _forum_, που έχει πληθυντικό _fora_. Το αγγλικό _forum_, που έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι έχει πληθυντικό _forums_ και _fora_. Το ελληνικό _φόρουμ_ που θα έπρεπε να μένει _φόρουμ_ στον πληθυντικό. Το ελληνικό _φαινόμενο_, που κλίνεται σαν το _κείμενο_. Το λατινικό phaenomenon, με πληθυντικό phaenomena. Το αγγλικό phenomenon, με πληθυντικούς phenomena και phenomenons.

Κάθε γλώσσα έχει τους δικούς της κανόνες και τις δικές της εξαιρέσεις στους κανόνες. Τα λατινικά και τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι νεκρές γλώσσες, πάπαλα, ό,τι έδωσαν έδωσαν. Τα αγγλικά και τα νέα ελληνικά είναι γλώσσες που εξελίσσονται. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό μέσα από τα λάθη.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 11, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν και σέβομαι αυτήν τη λογική, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω μαζί της. Για μένα, αν κάτι είναι λάθος την πρώτη φορά, είναι λάθος και την εκατομμυριοστή.



Ξαναδιαβάζοντας το προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου μού φαίνεται πως θα μπορούσε κανείς να το εκλάβει ως επιθετικό, κάτι για το οποίο ζητώ συγγνώμη.

Και την πρώτη φορά που είπε κάποιος "μόντεμ" στα ελληνικά (εφόσον, παρότι τρισχιλιετής, ο ελληνικός πολιτισμός δεν ήταν ο πρώτος που τα χρησιμοποίησε τα ρημάδια) πάλι λάθος έκανε, καθώς η λέξη αυτή δεν υπήρχε πιο πριν στα ελληνικά (και δεν είχε αποφασιστεί ακόμα αν θα τα λέμε έτσι ή *διαποδιαμορφωτές).


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε τα όριά μας και τα κολλήματά μας, τις ανοχές μας και τις ιδιοτροπίες μας. Ο Lexoplast είναι ευγενικός και δεν μου τα χώνει π.χ. για τις απλοποιήσεις των κύριων ονομάτων. Ίσως κι αυτός να αναθεωρήσει την άποψή του για το data την εκατομμυριοστή πρώτη φορά. Ωστόσο, η ίδια η θεωρία του για τα λάθη δεν στέκει (γι' αυτό εγώ ήμουν λιγότερο ευγενικός και ετοίμασα πυρά να τονε κάψω). Ακόμα και την πρώτη φορά που κάποιος έγραψε «τη» αντί για «την» ήτανε λάθος, αλλά μια χαρά γράφει «τη» τώρα και ο Lexo.

(Λέξο, μην τους ακούς. Κι εγώ _data are_ επιμένω να γράφω, αλλά το θεωρώ χούι μου.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 11, 2009)

agezerlis, no offense taken. Από περιέργεια ανέτρεξα σε παλιότερο βρετανικό λεξικό (The Advanced Learner's Dictionary of Current English, Oxford University Press 1948) για να δω τι πίστευαν τότε για τα data:
*data* _n. pl._ facts; things certainly known.
(Αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα κατά του Μ-W, απλά το αναφέρω). 

Πλέον οι αμερικανοί λεξικογράφοι έχουν πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα, λένε δηλαδή ότι ο πληθυντικός ενός ουσιαστικού μπορεί να συντάσσεται με το ρήμα στον ενικό χωρίς να είναι λάθος, όπως το trivia. 
_pl.n._ _(used with a sing. or pl. verb)_

nickel, καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημά σου περί εξέλιξης και προόδου και το δέχομαι εφόσον η εξέλιξη προέρχεται από αλλαγές που γίνονται για να εξυπηρετήσουν κάποια λογική (π.χ. η απώλεια του τελικού -ν πριν από εξακολουθητικά σύμφωνα για λόγους ευφωνίας) και όχι από αλλαγές που γίνονται από συχνά λάθη λόγω άγνοιας (π.χ. λέω "data" χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πληθυντικός, οπότε ενστικτωδώς το συνδυάζω με ενικό στο ρήμα). Επιπλέον, μου ζητάς να αποκηρύξω τη σχολική γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, την οποία ασπάστηκα σε πολύ τρυφερή ηλικία (όλες οι ηλικίες τρυφερές είναι, αλλά αυτή παραήταν).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2009)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται όπως εξελίσσεται. Εμείς θα της πούμε τι να κάνει και πού να πάει; Από "λάθη" εξελίσσεται, αποκλίσεις από τη νόρμα. Και ποια είναι η νόρμα; Αυτό είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Άλλα Ελληνικά μιλάει ο Αθηναίος, άλλα ο Λαρισαίος, άλλα ο Θεσσαλονικιός, άλλα ο Κρητικός, άλλα ο Κερκυραίος και άλλα ο Κύπριος. Ή μήπως πηγαίνω πολύ μακριά. Πήγαινε στο Κολωνάκι να δεις πώς μιλάνε the ladies who lunch και μετά στην Τρούμπα ή τον Βούθουλα. Εκεί να δούμε διαφορές. 

Το γεγονός ότι έχουμε δεχτεί ένα πρότυπο σαν μπούσουλα δεν σημαίνει ότι το "πλάκα με κάνεις;" είναι λάθος.

Το ζήτημα του τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος στη γλώσσα είναι τεράστιο. Κι ας μην πιάσουμε τα της νόρμας και της ιδεολογίας. Αλλά με τη λογική του "αυτό είναι το σωστό και τίποτα άλλο" σήμερα θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε Αρχαία Ελληνικά ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι (αλήθεια, ποια είναι τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά; )

Υ.Γ. ΘΑ είχε ενδιαφέρον κάποια στιγμή να γίνει μια έρευνα (αν δεν γίνεται ήδη) του λάθους, δηλ. τι παράγει τα λάθη, γιατί γίνονται, ποιες οι εξελικτικές τάσεις της γλώσσας που διαφαίνονται μέσα από αυτά.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 11, 2009)

Κι εδώ, ένα ωραίο αρθράκι για το ζήτημα. Κι άλλο ένα.

Κι εδώ, μια σειρά από άρθρα για τη νόρμα και την γλωσσική ποικιλία. 

Σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω ένα κίνημα για τα δικαιώματα του μειονοτικού νι και του λι. Και προσπαθώντας να γράψω νι-και-λι _σωστά_, συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν υπάρχει γράμμα ή τρόπος να το γράψω, παρά μόνο με φωνητικά σύμβολα ή παραπομπή στο Ισπανικό αλφάβητο (που είναι το πλησιέστερο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2022)

forum - fora - forums - φορούμια


----------

